# DC Fogger?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone know of a DC fogger?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I think this came up not long ago from someone looking to put a fogger in their hearse...and the unanimous answer was not that anyone had seen. You could use a power inverter to convert DC to 110AC...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

er...wouldn't I want to covert 110 AC to DC?


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Not if you wanted to run a fogger off of DC...Maybe I'm misunderstanding your intention...I am operating under the assumption that you wish to run a fogger off of DC power, but one does not exist. Therefore, you could take your DC power source, presumably an outlet in a vehicle or something, and invert it to 110 AC to run your regular 110AC fogger.

If you do, in fact, have a fogger that runs on DC, the you would just need a power supply (like a standard wall wart) that rectifies AC into DC and outputs the desired voltage at a sufficient DC current...

Any help, there?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ah! You are going from the battery to the item, whereas I as going from the item to the battery. :googly:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

A fogger in a car would be interesting, alright. Here's a link to a variety of inverters:

http://www.nextag.com/car-dc-to-ac-inverter

You'd want to be sure to give yourself enough headroom in the wattage dep't - foggers can use a lot of power when they're heating.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

*DC fogger*

Sorry, SI. I should have specified the signal chain there.

Anywho...did your question end up getting answered? Current flow would be:

Battery->12 VDC->Inverter->110 VAC->Fogger


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

one could probably find out what the internals of a fogger run on, make a quick DC voltage regulator circuit for those internals, and replace the heater element with something similar that operates at 12VDC. However, this would 1) permanently sacrifice the fogger to 12V duty, and 2) take someone willing to risk breaking their beloved fogger to probe around with a voltage meter enough to figure out what's going on


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

How about a portable fog machine you can wear on your belt. Holy smoke batman!


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

Like this one: http://www.looksolutions.com/index_e/index.php?Products:TINY_F07


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

No freakin' WAY! That thing is awesome! I bet it's a paint to get it here from Germany, though...and probably pricey...


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

anything of interest here? Not sure what you have in mind, but these look fun anyway....
http://www.zerotoys.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Offset=0&Category_Code=VAPORTOYS


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow Dave, those are damn cool and cheap too. I might just have to order one to play with. I bet they'd be fun to hack into something or other.

-TM


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

eanderso13 said:


> No freakin' WAY! That thing is awesome! I bet it's a paint to get it here from Germany, though...and probably pricey...


Don't know about the pricing, but they have a distributor in PA.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I can so easily see a clown with the fog bubble gun!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

JonnyMac said:


> Like this one: http://www.looksolutions.com/index_e/index.php?Products:TINY_F07


yeah there it is! thanks JM


----------

